# Flanken ribs



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

So I was at the store today and picked up something they labeled flank ribs....I take it these are short ribs....they are beef.  Haven't seen em before, and thought I'd play with em....


  so for short ribs, should I do em on the WSM?  Maybe a shorter version of 3-2-1?

  Looks like a lot of far marbled in there...suggestions?

Good price on em though![/img]


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 22, 2005)

Short ribs are pretty thick, no?  Maybe you can butterfly them (see Raichlen's BBQ Bible), grill 'em with an oriental type of sauce?

Just some thoughts....

Danish ribs, I tried some last year, they had no meat on them at all!  Very lame.  Did they come in a strange looking foreign box?  I figure that I'm not gonna eat meat that comes from Europe, unless it's sausage or something else that's cured....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

no expert here, but I bought them just once....there is no meat on those things...no flavor either....

  A little research told me that restaurants used to put them on the menu because they sounded exotic or something....better than just "ribs"

Well the Danes were unable to import them for a while because of some health scare, and by the time they were approved for sale in America, the market demand had decreased.  Now they are found fairly cheap in supermarkets, but my experiment a couple of years ago led me to not
purchase them again!

  They're not horrible, it's just not as good as bb's or spares.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

Rob, these appear to be sliced about 1/2 to 3/4 inches thick.  Bone runs completely down one side, with a little over an inch of meat on the other....they look good...kind of like steak on a stick! (bone)

They are labeled "Steaks for Grilling/Broiling: Beef Flanken Short Ribs"


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 22, 2005)

Probably not thick enough to open up.  I seem to remember (for some odd reason - I never made them) in that BBQ bible that raichlen opened them up like a book and then grilled, but they would need to be thicker than an inch, IMO.....oh well  Somebody may be able to elaborate on that...

Might be tasty with a hoisin sauce or something like that, though....

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 22, 2005)

Are these those Brontosaurus ribs that Mords does all the time?


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 22, 2005)

Hoisin rocks on chicken wings, too.  Do them in the oven at 250-275* for a couple hours....yummy!

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

I was thinking about grilling, but there is a high fat content...well, I'll grill em tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

well I'm stubborn when it comes to recipes anyway...might as well start from scratch...however, it does look like it could be some good eatin!

They're on sale at Bi Lo, if the grilling doesn't work well, I'll buy a bigger pack and smoke em this weekend.


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 22, 2005)

In the links section, there's a post for the beef cuts web site, there's some ideas in there about cooking them, look under short ribs...

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

I knew a Texan would come here eventually and tell me how to do dem beef ribs!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 22, 2005)

Capt. Try this link. Mords post to TVWBB and is a member here but he never posts here. He seems to do these alot!

Bronto Ribs -Again


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

yeppp..just what I thought....that ain't what I got, not by a long shot.

I needs to get a digital camera.  Methinks I got another grocery store butcher who does the same thing with country style ribs.....

now these dat I got look a lot like a beef version of the country style ribs I see you guys eatin....not the thick slices of butts like they sell us here.

Regardless, these things look good....I'll borrow a camera.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah, something about the cut makes me think Oriental.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 23, 2005)

well I bought a small pack of 3 and I'm gonna throw em on the grill tonight with a ribeye....if I see hope, I'll buy a bigger pack this week.
Details coming.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 24, 2005)

interesting.  Good, but they were more like ribeyes pieces.

The bone was not running down one side as it appeared, instead it was a 3 piece section of ribs that had been sliced into about three quarter inch thick slabs.  I grilled em indirect, and they came out pretty good, but it wasn't exactly the rib flavor I was looking for.  Of course, I didn't mind that they taste like steak!  Lots of fat, lots of flavor, and my dog was very happy for the rib bones.


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 24, 2005)

ummmmm......fat.......oriental style?

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah if I'd opened them first I would have see that.  Just a little woos and steak rub, then 2 cut bbq sauce at the end, and one I left plain.

I think oriental would be good with these things (didn't have any) but I believe they're cut too thin for a smoker.  The kettle did fine, and it didn't take long.


----------

